# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Uncle Bob's backyard (garage)

## Uncle Bob

Finally there's a bit of go with the garage build. This thread sort of carries on from this one.... http://www.renovateforum.com/f83/ere...s-such-102001/ and depending on how it works out, this thread may get moved to this forum THE DISASTER ZONE  :Wink:  
At the risk of the neighbours discovering my Secret online identity, here some pics... 
This is what a 10x5m garage looks like in pieces"   
Here's the BIL scraping the topsoil off:   
Concrete pored:  
Construction under way:   
More to come next weekend weather permitting  :Annoyed:

----------


## Bloss

Good to see you underway. Keep the water onto that slab - will improve the curing strength - worth getting a cheap tarp and covering too. Is there plastic underneath - can't see it? BTW - pretty nice looking soil for Canberra!

----------


## Uncle Bob

Cheers Bloss.
With this weather keeping it wet shouldn't be a problem  :Wink 1: 
Yes there's plastic under it.
The dirt here consists on an inch or two of nice topsoil, then under this is clay that you can make pots from. I actually made an ashtray from it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bloss

> Cheers Bloss.
> The dirt here consists on an inch or two of nice topsoil, then under this is clay that you can make pots from. I actually made an ashtray from it

  So standard Canberra Clay Cr*p! At least with the amount of rain in the last couple of years you can mostly dig it - at my place I need a crow bar and pick during the drought years.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> So standard Canberra Clay Cr*p! At least with the amount of rain in the last couple of years you can mostly dig it - at my place I need a crow bar and pick during the drought years.

  Yeah I know what you mean. The last place five years ago, I needed to dig some holes but didn't have a crow bar or such. I ended up using a hammer drill with the biggest bit I could fit in it. Actually worked well except the bit was only good for drilling dirt afterwards  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

A bit of progress (yeah it's slow doing it by yourself).  
Lunchtime yesterday.   
Knock off today.

----------


## Bloss

get yourself some el-cheapo tie-down straps and place them diagonally top to bottom in x-shape between frames - better than those sticks of timber and allows a huge range of adjustment too.
Use them on the inside so you can leave them while you put wall cladding on.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> get yourself some el-cheapo tie-down straps and place them diagonally top to bottom in x-shape between frames - better than those sticks of timber and allows a huge range of adjustment too.
> Use them on the inside so you can leave them while you put wall cladding on.

  I'm not quite sure what you mean Bloss. Anyhow, all the bracing is now redundant as the frame is all square and true. The tie downs may have been handy earlier, though having braces with clamps made it easier working single handedly. 
The brace across the "truss" section certainly helped with the wobbliness of the frame and I'll leave them in until the roof is finished off. 
Cheers Bob!

----------


## Ross

Bob 
Are you installing insulation before installing the roof? With my current shed I found this easier than retro fitting it. 
Ross

----------


## Uncle Bob

Sure am.

----------


## Bloss

> I'm not quite sure what you mean Bloss. Anyhow, all the bracing is now redundant as the frame is all square and true. The tie downs may have been handy earlier, though having braces with clamps made it easier working single handedly. 
> The brace across the "truss" section certainly helped with the wobbliness of the frame and I'll leave them in until the roof is finished off. 
> Cheers Bob!

  Use them instead of those pieces of timber & clamps - especially useful when doing it single-handed. Note that 'bracing' really can only be triangulation in this context, but so long as you have checked and rechecked for plumb and square that's fine, but my experience is that until a fair amount of cladding is in place they can move quite a bit. so I'd be re-checking. 
BTW - are those top girts supposed to be flange out like that? Have to say I've only ever seen them inward facing with the flat face outwards.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> BTW - are those top girts supposed to be flange out like that? Have to say I've only ever seen them inward facing with the flat face outwards.

  Gee, you've got me worried now. I'll double check the plans.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Ok, I've dbl checked. According to the destructions it's flange side out. Maybe Bloss you've been putting them together wrong all these years  :Wink:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Updating thread with end of day pic.  
I made the roof purlins on the slab to size. Predrilled the holes for the rafter connections to make it easier when up the ladder. Then dismantled them and then reassembled on the rafters. 
My new magnetic 10mm hex driver lasted for exactly one screw before the magnetic part fell out. That caused much swearing and frustration since  :Mad:

----------


## Bedford

Looking good Uncle Bob.  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Thanks Bedford! The shed isn't looking too bad either  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bloss

> Thanks Bedford! The shed isn't looking too bad either

   :Biggrin:  unlike others I read the instructions before I get into trouble . . . as to the top girt (I note they call it a purlin - I guess as it is at the junction and the roof will attached too it's fair enough) good that yours have them that way on the plans. Doesn't really make any difference. Did you see what I meant with the straps?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Did you see what I meant with the straps?

  Yes thanks Bloss. 
A bit more happened today..  
Got the all the purlins all finished including the highest ones. This part I hated as the tekscrews needed to go thru 3 metal thickness's all while balancing on the end of the ladder. Not fun when you don't like heights  :Smilie:   
Also got the end wall mullions in. I deviated from the plan here and notched them out to fit flush with the end wall. Otherwise they would be sticking out 150mm into the shed.

----------


## Bloss

For multiple thicknesses I have a spare cordless with a suitable sized bit and pre-drill - shouldn't be needed, but I just find it easier. I assume you are using a decent  impact driver?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> For multiple thicknesses I have a spare cordless with a suitable sized bit and pre-drill - shouldn't be needed, but I just find it easier. I assume you are using a decent  impact driver?

  I did try to predrill Bloss, but unfortunately I brought a cheap set of bits and they're next to useless. What I found was to use two tekscrews. When the first cut thru a couple of layers and was blunt I but that one aside for use were I can get some weight on it and finished off with a "fresh" tekscrew. 
I brought a Dewalt combo kit as seen here: http://www.renovateforum.com/f216/co...s-rest-104009/ 
Cheers Bob!

----------


## Bloss

> I did try to predrill Bloss, but unfortunately I brought a cheap set of bits and they're next to useless. What I found was to use two tekscrews. When the first cut thru a couple of layers and was blunt I but that one aside for use were I can get some weight on it and finished off with a "fresh" tekscrew. 
> I brought a Dewalt combo kit as seen here: http://www.renovateforum.com/f216/co...s-rest-104009/ 
> Cheers Bob!

  Best to get a couple of good quality P&N or Sutton stub bits - the chinese stuff is rubbish. P&N and Sutton are now all from NZ I think.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Yup, next time I'm at the green shed I'll pick some up.

----------


## Bedford

Don't forget to get some left hand threaded Tekscrews for the LH side of the garage.  :Wink:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Don't forget to get some left hand threaded Tekscrews for the LH side of the garage.

  Lol. Will I need a left handed screwdriver also? Might get some technicolour paint while I'm at it.

----------


## andy the pm

> Lol. Will I need a left handed screwdriver also? Might get some technicolour paint while I'm at it.

   And don't forget your sky hook, would have been handy for getting those purlins up!

----------


## Uncle Bob

> And don't forget your sky hook, would have been handy for getting those purlins up!

  Too right  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

Been a stop work on your job?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Nah, still going slowly. Got a little bit more done on the weekend. Will post photos later.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Like I've said, I might be rough, but I'm slow  :Smilie:

----------


## Godzilla73

Looking good Uncle Bob, 
The most rewarding part is when you stand back and look at the finished project... and wonder what to build with all the pieces left over... :Biggrin:

----------


## Wavenut

> Like I've said, I might be rough, but I'm slow

  Hi uncle bob, 
Are you owner building this? If so what kind of insurance do you need to hold to warrant it and for how long? Where in ACT did you complete the owner builders course?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Hi uncle bob, 
> Are you owner building this?

  Yes   

> If so what kind of insurance do you need to  hold to warrant it and for how long?

  None and no idea. I would imagine it isn't necessary for a kitset shed?   

> Where in ACT did you complete the  owner builders course?

  The school of Hard Knox  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Getting right back on topic  :2thumbsup:  
The end of another weekends work (maybe 8 hours of fluffing around  :Smilie:  )  
I mentioned above somewhere how I deviated from the plan a bit and notched and recessed the end wall mullion as it was going to stick out too far. Here's a couple of shots showing how...

----------


## The Administration Team

> Getting right back on topic...

  There you go Uncle Bob, your thread has been cleaned and is now back on topic. 
Have a good weekend  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bloss

Lookin' good!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Wavenut

> There you go Uncle Bob, your thread has been cleaned and is now back on topic. 
> Have a good weekend

  Thanks guys - appreciated.  
Have a good weekend.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> There you go Uncle Bob, your thread has been cleaned and is now back on topic. 
> Have a good weekend

  Thanks Admin team (whoever that masked super hero is  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Gaza

Dam missed it 
Nice shed

----------


## Uncle Bob

A bit more done this weekend...  
The back wall is now complete.
For those paying attention, you might notice something's changed  :Shock:

----------


## Bloss

Ah you remembered where you need the door - I thought you might just move the path . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Uncle Bob

haha, something like that  :Wink:  
I did manage to cut one sheet reversed  :Doh:  Lucky I've got a spare, though it will need a join in it.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Another weekend done :/ and a little more progress..  
Where's Bloss these days? Hope ya'll alright mate. 
A word of advice for those contemplating building a shed, go for the lowest angle you can. This shed has a 22.5 deg angled roof and isn't fun getting around, especially initially.

----------


## Bloss

Been on a one week break - no cell phones and erratic net access - bliss!  :2thumbsup:  
Make sure you tape up the insulation along those joins as it will improve the performance and stop any condensation getting through too. The steeper roof angle might be a PITA as you build, but makes for a better shed in use.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Not too far to go now...  
Gotta finish screwing that roof down before it gets too windy  :Shock:

----------


## Bedford

Looking good Uncle Bob. 
I see you've got the heater and barrow to cart away the empties, but where's the fridge??  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'm in Canberra remember. This time of year the shed is a fridge  :Wink:

----------


## Bloss

> I'm in Canberra remember. This time of year the shed is a fridge

   :What he said:   :Smilie:  Canberra Forecast

----------


## Swerve

Looking good, I replaced about 20m2 of poly carb roof sheeting once, that was bad enough, hats of to you. Keep going I need an update

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Looking good, I replaced about 20m2 of poly carb roof sheeting once, that was bad enough, hats of to you. Keep going I need an update

  Better late than never  :Smilie: 
Anyway, the shed is nearly complete after a few years on and off. OK, mainly off  :Wink:  
Here's some pics of what I've been up to. 
Here is my Visio drawing of my plan:   
Framing going up:   
Another view after the sparky did his thing:   
The insulation mainly in and the broken "pain" of glass in the ranch slider (there goes the respect of the neighbours and ~$500)   
First (and last) ever attempt at plastering. Also another swearing episode leaning on the back wall (happened after cutting the sheet to size).     
Nearly finished now:

----------


## phild01

Oh man, nice shed...you could live in there :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Oh man, nice shed...you could live in there

  Thanks Phil. It could be a nice dog box  :Smilie:  
I did make a few mistakes along the way.
The biggest one was listening to the bloke at Green Shed when he said use plasterboard, it's the cheapest and easiest. I should've thought it thru a bit more and stuck with my original plan to line it with ply or chip/custom board. All the extra effort with stopping and the expense of stop, tapes and necessary tools probably made it around the same cost, let alone all the extra time taken to do the stopping.

----------


## phild01

Maybe selectively place the odd sheet of yellow tongue, or ply, for work areas that need tool hanging or shelving.

----------


## turnstiles

Nice job there Uncle Bob! Good work.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Thanks turnstiles. How's your build coming along?

----------


## werkag

> ...It could be a nice dog box

  Hi, Uncle Bob 
No doubt. It is too luxurious for people!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bedford

Well done Uncle, looks great!! 
Lotta deleted posts in this thread from memory. :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Hmmmm, I can't see much "work" happening in that pretty space UB  :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

What? It's not ALL work area???  :Yikes2:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Hi, Uncle Bob 
> No doubt. It is too luxurious for people!

  Welcome Werkag to Renovateforums! Thanks for the kind words, I think  :Biggrin:

----------


## turnstiles

> Thanks turnstiles. How's your build coming along?

  Not much to report UB - I was in QLD for a week this last month and then came home to an eye infection which put me out of action for almost 10 days! But now it's back to the grinding, cutting and welding! 
Will post when I have something to feed the pic piggies!!

----------


## zendo

Hi uncle Bob
I'm thinking of doing somthing similar and my shed looks like the same construction as yours. My question is how you attached your roofing rafters to the steel shed and you seem to have gotten below the bracing steel on the ridge line  ,see picture.
Kevin

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hi Kevin, Yes the peak of the ceiling was designed to just fit under that brace. Each rafter apex is attached to the top purlin/girt by some of that strap bracing. I wanted it to have some flex as sometimes I need to walk around on the roof and I'm hoping that will stop the plaster cracking in the ceiling apex (which is paper taped and plastered).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nice shed Bob.   :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Am I missing something? Where's the porch over the front door? And the pot belly stove? All that effort and only single glazing>? I like the blue paint BTW I have a spare 30 litres of that colour here I'm not allowed to use
I am jealous and i want one just like it

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Am I missing something? Where's the porch over the front door? And the pot belly stove? All that effort and only single glazing>? I like the blue paint BTW I have a spare 30 litres of that colour here I'm not allowed to use

  haha Moondog, you're giving my partner a heart attack. 
It's a workshop, not a living area and cost saving was the driving force  :Wink: 
And she doesn't like the blue (it wasn't meant to be a little lighter in colour...but you know how these things work out  :Smilie:  )

----------

